
A bug in Twitter's Android app inflated video ad metrics by as much as 35% - keither
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/twitter-app-bug-inflated-video-ad-metrics-by-as-much-as-35-2016-12
======
withdavidli
Not as bad as I was expecting. Period of about a month, fixed bug, refunded
the difference to customers. Bad that it's during the shopping season, but
thought this was going to be for a much longer period of time.

------
awinter-py
buggy temporal semantics? use TLA+

------
DiabloD3
This is not going to end well for anyone involved.

------
bem94
Sounds more like a feature from Twitter's point of view.

